# Q7 brake calipers on TTS?



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Hmmm...anyone know if there's a way to make the Q7 calipers fit a TTS? The Q7 has a 6-piston fixed caliper that I assume is made by Brembo. The stock Q7 rotors are 350x34, compared to the TTS's 340x30. Q7 calipers can be bought for under $500/ea. 

Just curious.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

x2 

This maybe my next upgrade...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

They're also a full steel rotor and heavy as hell! Get a ride in some 355 Stasis!! Light as hell and insanely dialed to the weight of the vehicle. Or if you really want, they make a 368mm! 

http://www.stasisengineering.com/sigSeries_perfParts.php?i=y&vehicle=audi_tt&category=brakes


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

M this 1! said:


> They're also a full steel rotor and heavy as hell! Get a ride in some 355 Stasis!! Light as hell and insanely dialed to the weight of the vehicle. Or if you really want, they make a 368mm!
> 
> http://www.stasisengineering.com/sigSeries_perfParts.php?i=y&vehicle=audi_tt&category=brakes


 Can't use the Q7 rotor...it is 5x130 bolt pattern. The TT's are 5x120. The Stasis product is more than $3000. Same for all the other "BBK's".


----------



## Caliber (Oct 5, 2009)

TTRS kit from theTTshop is around $2000, though it's not a 6 pot


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure about the real value of those BBK kits, I mean, what more stopping power am I getting for each buck invested in the BBK? I understand that a bigger rotor will dissipate more heat, besides it has a lot more of area for a bigger pad. But, will I ever need it?


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

A BBK won't really give you more stopping power. (Remember, brakes don't stop your car. Tires do.) The advantages of a BBK are lower unsprung weight (very valuable!), larger rotor diameter for better cooling, and a stiffer, multi-piston caliper for better pad application and pedal feel/modulation. Whether those improvements are worth the inflated asking price of the standard BBKs is purely subjective. 

The unsprung weight advantage is real and cannot be approximated with any other brake upgrade. Coupled with lighter weight wheels, you could lose 15-20 pounds _per corner_ and that is something you'll feel. 

If you track your car heavily, the cooling and stiffer caliper advantages are useful. Quite honestly, the stock brakes on the TT are pretty darn good in both of these departments. I doubt that any of the BBKs available actually provide more friction surface area for braking. A BBK will certainly be better, but the difference here won't necessarily be night and day. 

In the end, dropping $3-4k on a BBK can be useful, but it certainly isn't necessary. On my list it would be below track time, suspension, and wheels.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Then I should be looking for 'lighter' rotors/calipers. Makes sense, I dont know if in my last track sessions the upgraded brake fluid, race pads and SS lines were more than enough for me. I had this feeling that I had more stopping power than accelerating power.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Caliber said:


> TTRS kit from theTTshop is around $2000, though it's not a 6 pot


 Wow! That kit is close to $4000 if bought in the US.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Wow! That kit is close to $4000 if bought in the US.


 Thats my point! almost twice the price! So, If I was looking for a TTS conversion brake kit, should I be able to get it for $775 in the UK? They are around $1500 over here...


----------



## Caliber (Oct 5, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Wow! That kit is close to $4000 if bought in the US.


 Er, no I meant literally around $2,000!  

It's £1,556.00 GBP = $2,322.18 USD 

http://thettshop.com/performance_mk2.asp?cat=6060&product=620012


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DarthTTs said:


> Thats my point! almost twice the price! So, If I was looking for a TTS conversion brake kit, should I be able to get it for $775 in the UK? They are around $1500 over here...


 You can order the stock 3.2L (no TTS plate...ooh!) setup online from an Audi dealer. Two calipers, 2 rotors, and a pair of stock pads for $788, with free shipping/no tax. I think it should bolt right on. Backing Plates add another $40. If you needed lines it would add another $90. Not bad, right?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Caliber said:


> Er, no I meant literally around $2,000!
> 
> It's £1,556.00 GBP = $2,322.18 USD
> 
> http://thettshop.com/performance_mk2.asp?cat=6060&product=620012


 Yeah, good deal. I wonder if there are any track pads available for that setup. There must be, since it is Brembo. I can't jump on that right now, but it might be a future project. Thanks.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> You can order the stock 3.2L (no TTS plate...ooh!) setup online from an Audi dealer. Two calipers, 2 rotors, and a pair of stock pads for $788, with free shipping/no tax. I think it should bolt right on. Backing Plates add another $40. If you needed lines it would add another $90. Not bad, right?


 Are they lighter? or will I be adding 50 pounds on each corner ???


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

The 3.2 and TTS brakes are the same, and very heavy. The rotors are one piece. I don't know exactly what the weight is.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

eweu said:


> The 3.2 and TTS brakes are the same, and very heavy. The rotors are one piece. I don't know exactly what the weight is.


 I've got a set of the rotors coming right now. I guess I could weigh them. I don't know the 2.0 rotor weight. I have no idea how heavy the calipers are. But I agree, the 3.2/TTS setup is probably a step backwards in terms of performance for the 2.0.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> I've got a set of the rotors coming right now. I guess I could weigh them. I don't know the 2.0 rotor weight. I have no idea how heavy the calipers are. But I agree, the 3.2/TTS setup is probably a step backwards in terms of performance for the 2.0.


 Uhhmmm 

Even if I have a remap? although the flash is 'half' working... 

But I'm going K04, not soon, but I will eventually. So I figured I have to have braking power before anything else...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DarthTTs said:


> Uhhmmm
> 
> Even if I have a remap? although the flash is 'half' working...
> 
> But I'm going K04, not soon, but I will eventually. So I figured I have to have braking power before anything else...


 Well that's a bit of a different story. 

Personally, I'd like to know the weight of the 3.2/TTS setup vs. the TTRS setup.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Well that's a bit of a different story.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to know the weight of the 3.2/TTS setup vs. the TTRS setup.


 Yep, I agree. 
And then the TT - TTS/3.2 - TTRS 

(do not forget us, tt mortals)


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Looks like the TTS/3.2 rotors weigh just about 23lbs.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Looks like the TTS/3.2 rotors weigh just about 23lbs.


What about the calipers? per wheel?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DarthTTs said:


> What about the calipers? per wheel?


That was each rotor. I'm not taking a caliper off, unless I ever upgrade.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

eweu said:


> A BBK won't really give you more stopping power. (Remember, brakes don't stop your car. Tires do.)


This is so true!

I had another track session last weekend, and after a couple of laps and full knowledge of the circuit, I barely used my brakes, maybe twice per lap. One small braking point after the straight line just to reduce speed before cornering, and before a 180 corner. Other than that, I was using steering wheel/throttle/downshift to reduce speed. My tires handled all of it really good.

It was raining in a couple of sessions, and I have to say this. Although I dont have the AWD, I had the best traction of all the cars in the track. True is that I also have ESP, but it was really cool to be the fastest on wet conditions.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

DrDomm said:


> Can't use the Q7 rotor...it is 5x130 bolt pattern. The TT's are 5x120. The Stasis product is more than $3000. Same for all the other "BBK's".


TTs are 5x112


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

I will be able to tell you the exact weight of the 3.2/TTS calipers and carriers next week, mine are away bing rebuilt and powdercoated 

Rotors do weight 10.2kg/22lb as said before, which seem to be nearly 2kg lighter than R32/S3 rotors for some reason even thought they are only 5mm smaller


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

NeverOEM said:


> TTs are 5x112


Oops. I "mistyped".


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Wow. Solid rotors in the front, and drilled rotors in the back?


----------



## xola3que (Jul 9, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> Wow. Solid rotors in the front, and drilled rotors in the back?


post deleted.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

xola3que said:


> post deleted.


???


----------

